# Formen erkennen



## CaptNick (28. Juni 2013)

Simple Frage

Habe nen Bild mit nem Planeten und nem Sternenhintergrund, gibt es jetzt ne möglichkeit das es die Planetenform halbwegs erkennt?

Weil irgendwie ist das Bild nicht wirklich zentriert und mit Raster und Kreisauswahl ALT und selber ziehen passt es nicht ganz.

Per Magigwand lässt sich der Hintergrund auch net komplett entfernen da teile des Planeten verschwinden weil dieser einen Schattenbereich hat der ebenfalls schwarz ist.


----------



## pixelator (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo 
ich würde eine Einstellungsebene <Tonwertkorrektur> drüberlegen und sehr stark aufhellen. Meistens trennen sich dann noch die ganz tiefen Tonwerte. Kreisauswahl annähernd aufziehen und mit Auswahl > Auswahl transformieren anpassen. Bei gehaltener Strg-Taste kannst du die Eckpunkte des Rahmens einzeln ziehen. Die Einstellungsebene wird danach gelöscht.
Alternativ und besser: Einen Pfad um den Planeten legen und danach in eine Auswahl umwandeln.

Gruß pixelator


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2013)

Um auf die primäre Frage einzugehen. Die Automatismen brauchen auch gutes Futter um gut zu arbeiten - ergo ist wohl das, was Du damit bekommst, das, was geht. "Formen erkennen" als Solches ("Finde alle Kreise") gibt es nicht..

Pixelators Ansatz, eine Hilfsebene zu schaffen, ist ein guter Idee. Das Bild wertetechnisch so verbiegen, dass es als Basis für die Maskenerstellung dienen kann. 

Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass dieser Planet doch einigermaßen rund ist, könnte man mit Hilfslinien den "Kreis" einrahmen und damit hätte man Stützpunkte für die Erstellung der Kreisauswahl.

mfg chmee


----------



## CaptNick (28. Juni 2013)

Habs jetzt auch mit ner Hilfsebene hinbekommen und einfach nen Kreis aufgezogen, und dann ausgewählt und umgekehrt!

Die Ränder habe ich dann einfach noch weichgezeichnet, in der verkleinerung sieht man es dann auch gar nicht.

Ergebnis im Anhang


----------

